# Not looking good



## LanceD (Aug 30, 2008)

Well things are looking pretty bleak for my hometown in Louisiana. Hurricane Gustav is headed straight for my backdoor towards Terrebonne Bay . I live 30 minutes from the bay. Predictions are for it to be a category 4 or possibly a 5 by landfall. There's a mandatory evacuation for Houma, the town I live in at 4:00 pm today. We decided we are going to ride out the storm by closing the shutters and boarding everything up. The roads are packed right now and will only get worse tomorrow.

We feel we'll be better off staying home. We've got enough food, water and generators running for several days and other neighbors on either side of us. We can all count on each other to help out if needed.

The biggest problem with evacuating is that when it's all over you aren't allowed to come back to your homes for several days. Once the hurricanes past you want to be able to start working right away to pick up the pieces.

I'll see everyone once this is over.

Lance


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck Lance. Stay low.


----------



## les-smith (Aug 30, 2008)

We're praying for you.  Hope everything works out just fine.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 30, 2008)

Lance, my friend .... I hope to hell you know what you're doing. 

Thanks for letting us know where you are .... we'll be watching Houma on the storm map.  

Once you get power back ... let us know how your doing. 

 Good luck man!


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 30, 2008)

Lance You are in my thoughts

Keep In Touch and Keep your head down!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 30, 2008)

Good Luck Lance...I'm from Houston area and from what I see it's about 60/40 Louisiana or Galveston... My sister in law is in The Woodlands and she's sticking it out.

I sat in a funeral home parking lot and parlor for nearly 24 hours when Allison settled in over Houston... My office was high and dry, but the wife's office about 3/4 mile away was under 4 feet of water and their building was raised about 3 feet above the parking lot.  We left Houston the week after Rita.. but were already planning to move for our retirement when she blew in.  Everything was packed and sitting stacked in the garage and we were just praying no flooding..

Just keep your family safe and under cover.  Let us know you okay when it over.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't envy you Lance; this is one ugly storm -- very organized and already very strong. 
I track the storms here and it doesn't look good for y'all.
At least thirty minutes isn't as bad five -- that's where my friends and coworkers
were in Waveland when Katrina came ashore.
A lot of folks I know had the storm come in one side of their homes and go
out the other. :frown: Is everything you own really worth the risk of riding it out?
Best of luck to you.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 30, 2008)

We'll be thinking of you here in very dry New Mexico. Good luck.
Doug


----------



## smitty (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm like you it would be hard for me to leave my house and things.  I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## OldWrangler (Aug 30, 2008)

How do you avoid leaving if it is a manditory evacuation? I am sure you are aware that Houma is called the Heart of the Louisiana Wetlands. You live in basically a swamp. If this thing slows down and sits over you long enough to dump 15-20" of rain, you will wish you had gone to Shreveport. Give it another thought and see if maybe you shouldn't go. I just hate to hear of people dying when they could have avoided it. Check the storm on Monday and if it looks like it's big and bad and headed for you, git while you can.  Good luck whichever!    George


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2008)

Lance, I'll be praying for you. and repeat what Al. I think I would be high tailing it myself.
Good luck.


----------



## monkeynutz (Aug 30, 2008)

Get the heck *outta* there, Dude!  *Things* can be replaced, but *people* can't.

Fingers crossed and prayers up for you...


----------



## papaturner (Aug 30, 2008)

Lance praying for you and allthe folk down that way.May God be with you all.


----------



## rb765 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Gustov*

My wife and I have a girlfriend that lives up the street from you in Lafayette.  Our prayers go out for both of you.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I would have to leave be careful and really think about it. Your safety is first concern stuff can be replaced!


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2008)

We in the North West can olny imagine what it must be like, Take care and our thoughts as well as other members, are with you and your family
Be safe!!


----------



## altaciii (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been through many a hurricane and rode all of them out.  It's sure to be a tad bit frightful.  Make sure you have plenty of supplies.  Me and my family wish you the best of luck.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 31, 2008)

Best of luck from over here too!


----------



## leehljp (Aug 31, 2008)

We are watching it from here. Lots of friends back in Terrebonne and Lafourche Parrishes.

Praying for you Lance.


----------



## george (Aug 31, 2008)

*Take care*

Take care and all the best.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 31, 2008)

Prayers headed your way, good luck.


----------



## Nolan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance,
Good luck and I would reconsider your choice if I were you.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance, good luck, and I hope you have not too much damage!! I have to fly tomorrow via Houston to Mexico and I am not looking forward for this either....


----------



## jack barnes (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope you reconsider and get your family out of there, if not I wish the best for you.

Jack


----------



## ehickey (Aug 31, 2008)

You're definitely in our thoughts and prayers over here.  Who knows, it may turn and come over to my area (Houston).  Either way, there's a good chance that my company is going to send myself and my family to Austin in case we need to implement our disaster recovery plans.  We're in the software industry and our data centers are in Houston and Austin.


----------



## Monty (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance,
Will keep you and your family, friends and neighbors in  your prayers.
My son is in the Coast Guard and stationed in New Orleans. Everyone was called to the base Saturday at noon to finish preparations, ride the storm out and get ready for the aftermath cleanup. His wife, at least, has been with us here in Pearland for the past month so we didn't have to worry about evacuating her, and she is 8 months pregnant.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't wait to the last minute, hit the road..pack up your most valuable items and bring them with you.  That's what I would sure do, and then I'd move to Michigan where there are no hurricanes, mudslides, earthquakes or just about anything else, and the housing is a real bargain right now.  I wouldn't bother with tools and such, but your irreplaceable photo's, the computer <just the box portion is fine>, your finished pens, any artwork  that's valuable, and oh yea..grab the kids too!


----------



## gketell (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck Lance and everyone else down in that neck of the woods!!  

Lance, seeing the flooding that JohnnyCNC went through, I highly recommend you leave and come back when it is safe.  You don't want to get stuck having to tread "water" for 36 hours.

GK


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance

I wish you the best of luck.  I know the uncertainty of leaving and not knowing when things will return to normal can be a very big part of a decision to stay, but this storm is very strong.  When you look at the damage a strong storm can generate, there is little a person can do to insure their personal security.

I hope you and your family stay safe, and I hope the storm weakens before landfall.  Please reconsider a major inconvenience for personal safety.  Let us know when you are able that you are ok.


----------



## railrider1920 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance,
I got into New Orleans around 6pm last night. It took me about 4 hours to get to around Biloxi and about 8 hrs to actually get to my house in Fla. Many of my co workers live in New Orleans and the surrounding areas, even down there by you. Last time, some of them left, some of them didn't. Those of them that stayed said that it was the worst decision that they had made. They had a terrible time after the storm. They thought that they had enough food, water etc. This time those folks were the first ones to leave.

Lance, I know that you might want to stay with your things, you don't really want to spend 6 hrs in traffic, you don't want to have to find a hotel or a friends to stay with. Down there in Houma, you are probably what, (just guessing) 5 feet above sea level? If your place floods, you could be the person sitting on top of your roof hoping that someone will fly by and see you. Yeah, I have sat out a few hurricanes as well, but if it reaches a cat 4 or 5, I'm getting my kids and wife and leaving. Where I live, I won't flood, but a huge tree limb could fall on my house.

Please rethink staying down there. Pack up the lathe and important papers and drive out. I'd like to meet you face to face one day.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I really appreciate the thoughts and prayers very much.

 We're just sitting down now watching the news and updates. Traffic going east is unbelievable and I don't see how this will all be cleared up when the hurricane arrives. Ther's no change in course so it still looks like we'll get a direct hit sometimes before noon tomorrow. We'll probably lose electricity by midnight and the feeder bands of rain and wind by late this afternoon.

Thanks again everyone and if I can I'll let someone know how we're doing.

Lance


----------



## railrider1920 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, best of luck to you and your family. I'll also keep you in my prayers. Does anyone here have a phone number for you? Maybe they can try calling you every so often and keep us updated.
Be safe


----------



## DocStram (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance and I exchanged phone numbers.   He's going to try to keep me posted.  I'll give updates in IAP.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance, I've been in Houma and love it, especially the place I can't remember the name of that serves crawfish and other seafood 24 hours a day.  However, it is damn near sea level.  Please get the hell out of there!!


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance, be safe....


----------



## rdunn12 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck man we are praying for you!


----------



## itsme_timd (Aug 31, 2008)

Sending prayers up now.

Boy, I'm not sure after Katrina I'd chance riding one out down there!  Good luck!!!

You mentioned you had generators so at least if the power goes out you can still turn pens... ;-)


----------



## jbpaul (Aug 31, 2008)

LanceD said:


> I don't see how this will all be cleared up when the hurricane arrives.


 
Much of the contraflow has been cancelled.  The traffic has lightened.  This means that most everyone else has made the smart move and vamoosed.  

Take it from someone who has "survived" several hurricanes in Louisiana.

GET THE HELL OUT!!

You still have a few hours.  There are lots of high and dry places here in the red clay hills of NW Louisiana.

Just thinking of your well being.


----------



## TBone (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance,

I urge you to reconsider.  But if you stay, please have somewhere elevated to go in case of flood waters.  Good luck and my prayers will be with you.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep, weather man says it's only the truly insane people left behind now!  I know it should be obvious, but do not go into the attic if your house fills with water...that's where a large percentage of bodies are found since if the roof fills up you can't escape.  If it were me though, I'd be hiding in Tennessee...go visit the King or something.  I hope nothing happens, but if it does, any relatives you have that are in safe areas are going to call you a selfish SOB for robbing them of their future with you.


----------



## jbpaul (Aug 31, 2008)

LanceD said:


> The biggest problem with evacuating is that when it's all over you aren't allowed to come back to your homes for several days. Once the hurricanes past you want to be able to start working right away to pick up the pieces.
> Lance


 
Yeah, if you aren't floating face down in the canal.

Leave, and leave now, while you still have time.

Praying for you and yours.


----------



## dkarcher (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance, may God be with you and your family and everyone down South.


----------



## shull (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck Lance.  I hope that all goes well for you and you and yours come through safely.  We will look forward to updates from Doc.

Steve


----------



## markgum (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance, good luck to you and your family.  our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Monty (Aug 31, 2008)

workinforwood said:


> Yep, weather man says it's only the truly insane people left behind now!


And those that are Coast Guard, National Guard and Police.


----------



## railrider1920 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well Lance, if you haven't left by now, I think you are in trouble. Jim Cantorie from the Weather channel is in Houma. He is a hurricane magnet. He shows up where ever they hurricanes wind up going.  Just kidding you. 

It was nice to talk to you. Hopefully we can do it face to face in a few weeks.

I spoke with him probably around 6pm CST. At that time things were fine. They were expecting things to get really bad around midnight CST


----------



## Hosspen (Aug 31, 2008)

Lance, 
 My family and I are praying for you and all who will be affected by this storm.  I never lived in a Hurricane alley so don't know what I would do.  We're praying the storm will let up and miss as many people as possible.  We realize it's coming ashore somewhere and hope it will not be like Katrina. God Bless you.  Try to get some rest now because you will likely need it in the coming days.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 31, 2008)

Folks 

Lance Has also sent me his Cell Number and I will try to keep in Contact with him and relay in info......

Jay


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 31, 2008)

Update  840pm PDT...I just got off the phone with Lance, the rain has started and at this time G has been downgraded to a Cat 3...but still is on the same track. I will try and talk to Lance tomorrow after noon...pending cell  service. He Seems to be in good sprits and is thankful for everyones concerns, I will keep you updated as I get info from Him


Jay


----------



## OldWrangler (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, this time tomorrow night, it will be just you and those big swamp mosquitos sitting in the dark with no A/C, no refrigeration and probably out of beer. Oh, and water up to your back pockets. Let us know how big a mistake it was to stay!!


----------



## novop711 (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck Lance, keep your head down, and your spirits high. You are in my prayers.


----------



## railrider1920 (Sep 1, 2008)

Update::
I just spoke to lance at about 8am. They just lost power a short while ago. Other than some winds, he said everything is ok so far. He sounded good.


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 1, 2008)

Lance,

I would imagine you have your reasons for weathering out the storm.  Some stay because its their duty.  Others stay because they are caring for someone who cannot leave.  Still others stay because of personal needs.  I pray that you and everyone else that stays, for whatever reason, remain safe.

I would also encourage everyone to read some of these posts and ask yourself if the most positive encouragement to leave was offered.   There will be another event where we as a group should encourage someone using the best logic possible.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 1, 2008)

I read over again and it all seems to me like peoples reasons to leave are proper and just.  It's not like we can drive down there and force people to leave eve though it's the proper thing to do.  It is my opinion that if you stay you should not recieve any type of public assistance whatsoever, and if you die, we sell your stuff to pay for your burial.  Basically, in another half day, or tomorrow morning, there will be national guard and other officials on the scene, but residents will not be allowed back in right away.  People found behind should be documented to not receive any assistance financially.  People that are sick or bed ridden do not have to stay behind for a hurricane...the government offers many options to evacuate those people.  If everyone would evacuate as they are supposed to, then the police, military, coast guard, and any other rescue people would also be allowed to leave and not have to have their lives in any risk.  The fact that some are too big headed to leave is the reason rescue workers stay behind, so I surmise that if a rescue worker dies it is related to the fact that "you" whoever you are, won't leave your house...these people have families too, and they are putting it all on the line so you can ignore evacuation of  your personal possessions.  Can you live with that?


----------



## DocStram (Sep 1, 2008)

I just tried calling Lance at 11:45 AM, EST.  Cell phone service is out.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Luck, Please be careful.  I heard this AM that it has been downgraded to a 2 as it approaches land fall.  Take care.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope everything goes as well as can be expected up there. Last I heard it was moving faster than expected which I would assume means less water on the ground than if it was moving slower, like the storm that we had here in Florida a few weeks ago.

One thing though to turn a bad situation good is, if possible, collect tree branches (and trees too I assume) after the storm is over and make pen blanks out of them. After they dry out that is.

Stay Safe!


----------



## DocStram (Sep 1, 2008)

*I received a message from Lance at 2:00 today (Monday).  Here it is:

* _*
"Al all is well. Using my iPhone to email you. No cell or regular phone service at the moment. Will try to contact you later. Still have the backside of the storm to go through. Thank everyone for the well wishes. Shop needs new roof but no damage to house."*
*
* _*I'll let y'all know when I hear more.  If anybody else hears from Lance . . . please post it.*


----------



## OldWrangler (Sep 1, 2008)

Power is out means A/C is not working and lights will be out when it turns dark. And it is hot down in the bayou parishes. Refrigerator is out so beer is no longer cold. Phones are out so no ordering more beer. Roof is gone from shop so lathe and other tools are getting wet and rusting. Back side of storm, usually worse, still coming so more possible damage and too late to get out now. Giant Louisiana mosquitos and looters will be there next. Sounds like how I want to spend my Labor Day.
I truly wish Lance good luck and safe passage but I will have little sympathy if things turn bad. It is one thing to admire a person's guts for sticking it out but to find them same guts washed up in the yard is something else.
Fortunately the storm weakened and was not the Cat. 5 they were predicting. Let us know of any news from Lance.


----------



## DocStram (Sep 1, 2008)

I just spoke with Lance.  He called a few minutes ago (8:15PM).  His family and friends are all fine.  He was in good spirits.  There was no flooding near his house but there was a lot of wind damage.  Trees down and lots of debris laying around.  His house did not have any damage.  His rod building shop is in an outside building and part of the roof was torn up.  But, he had moved all of his power tools and machinery out of the shop before Gustav came through. Sounds like his rod building materials got wet.  

He has no electricity and was told not to expect power for two or three weeks.  He's running a small generator.  There are still bands of powerful rain coming through but the worst is over for him.

Lance wanted to make certain that I tell all of you that he appreciates your thoughts and prayers.  It may be awhile before he can get back online.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 1, 2008)

Al,

Thanks for the update.  I wasn't able to get online earlier and was worried about Lance.  I hope the fact that this storm was less than  expected doesn't lull people into taking hurricanes for granted.  If this storm had strengthened as predicted, those who stayed behind could have been in serious trouble.  

I would like to compliment Louisiana's governor for an excellent disaster plan.


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 1, 2008)

Like everyone else, I been following this storm closely.  I am extremely glad that Lance, and everyone else, seems to have weathered the storm just fine.  I was not expecting  "not to expect power for two to three weeks" though.  So I did a search. Here is an article if anyone is interested.
http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssIndustryMaterialsUtilitiesNews/idUSN0134292720080902
My first thoughts were, when will they let people back in? Will a million people be out of work for two or three weeks or more? What if those people were in a hotel? How will they pay?  What about the little kids and the elderly? 
Even with a "smaller" hurricane like this, it disrupts a million people's lives  and for some of these people it may take years to "catch up".  My prayers go out to all of the people who had to go through this.  I wish you all the best.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm glad that it came ashore with less strength than expected, but even with the lower level of intensity it looks like there is still quite a bit of damage, Memphis took in almost 35,000 evacuees and a lot of 4 legged critters.
I hope the fatality count stays low, and these peoples lives get back to normal soon,


----------



## Monty (Sep 2, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Al,
> ...If this storm had strengthened as predicted, those who stayed behind could have been in serious trouble.



The only thing predictable about these storms is that they are unpredictable.
They have, however, been getting better predictions on where they will hit. Time and strength are still not quite there. The first of last week, this one was supposed to hit New Orleans about 1PM Tuesday (today) as a grade storm. luckily it spread up and did not intensify as much as originally thought.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 2, 2008)

The only good thing about that storm is all the nice turning wood laying around.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess I can breath again. I have had the tv tuned to the weather channel for the last three days. at one point they had Houma listed on the map. felt the hair stand up just a bit when I saw that. It has been nice to hear the updates through this and so releaved that everyone is well.  The shop can be repaired and materials replaced. Our friends are something that are one of a kind.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, we're still hanging in here, no power and Internet service available yet. We may be without power for up to two more weeks. Been cooking everything on bbque pit and butane. I was able to purchase a larger generator today to run my shop ac where we'll sleep at tonight. My rodbuilding supplies were saved but some of my power tools and one of my lathes got rained on pretty heavy. I was able to get some roofing supplies when Home Depot opened up this morning. 

I wanted to thank Al for relaying the message for me and to say thanks for all the well wishes, thoughts and prayers everyone sent my way.

I still don't have Internet service and am using my iPhone to type this so please excuse any typo's. I'll try to update as soon as possible.

Oh and also I had a couple of people that ordered some pricing tags from me, I want you to know that I haven't forgotten about you but we still don't have any mail service yet but I will send them out as soon as possible.

Lance


----------



## railrider1920 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad to hear this from you Lance. Maybe I'll see you soon.
Rob


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 4, 2008)

Lance 

I tried calling and I think I left you a voice mail....glad to hear that your just wet!

I keep trying to get thru


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 5, 2008)

Good to here that everything is ok, other than not having power. I'm somewhat amazed that Home Depot was open, though I guess the people that stayed need to buy things to fix up and protect their home.


----------

